# Baby Gaggia - No Flow - Repair required please.



## CJM625

Hello chaps,

I have a Gaggia Baby and surprise surprise I have no flow just drips.

I don't have the know how to strip and fix this machine so I'm looking for a service engineer to do it for me please - I'm based in Altrincham by Manchester Airport.

Thanks in advance

Craig


----------



## Wikky

I had the same problem, fixed immediately by using Mark at GAGGIA MANUAL SERVICE.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

are you still having problems

mark


----------



## CJM625

YES, please help me - was loosing all hope

Regards

Craig


----------



## CJM625

Wikky said:


> I had the same problem, fixed immediately by using Mark at GAGGIA MANUAL SERVICE.


Glad to hear it - I'm trying to get a hold of Mark as I type - thank you for the pointer ;-)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

i am only about 25 to 30 miles away, explain more please or to speed things through my site, check them more often ( sorry glenn LOL







)


----------



## CJM625

Hi Mark,

I've tried to contact you through your web twice and sent you a PM here.

Do you have a contact number you can PM me so I can call?

Anyhow the problem is simple, I try to make coffee in my baby gaggia but hardly any water comes through.

The unit clicks and a plump comes on when you press the cup button.

The steam wand is working fine.

It was working fine until my wife used it in my absence and tamped down some coffee very firmly.....

I hope this is the kind of information you were after?

Kind regards

Craig


----------



## CJM625

Mark got in touch and recommended that I should clean the solenoid valve out which has worked a treat - thanks Mark ;-)

Link to instructions for valve cleaning: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked


----------



## CJM625

Just a follow up post - machine is still working brilliantly, thanks again Mark ;-)


----------



## John Orton

Hello everyone i've been having a similar problem

If anyone like me comes across this thread here's another possible solution worth trying before diving into the innards of your beloved machine (I sleep with mine).

I noticed the single scoop insert worked better than the double. I unwittingly had used very finely ground coffee (like Greek / Turkish) that the machine couldn't work with at all. After that had indifferent performance. I wondered if the insert/metal filter fine holes had blocked up. So I baked it in the oven at 230'C (call me Jamie) for 30 mins. Carefully tapped it hard, left it to cool and flushed it through the machine without coffee. Then used it with coffee (standard preground Lavazza) being careful not to over tamp. It worked. My logic was roasting it charred the microscopic granules allowing them to be knocked out or flushed away.

Have only just done this and it may not be a permanent solution but it's worth trying once and it's less hassle than trying to repair it in th efforts instance.

All the best!


----------

